# My first Mulberry in years! Amberley



## fayden

I can't even remember my last Mulberry bag, it's been maybe 15 years or so. I think it might have been called the Darwin? Anyway, for my birthday this year, I bought myself the Small Amberley in Oak! I'm very petite only 4 feet 11 inches and found the small to be the perfect size.


----------



## IntheOcean

Very pretty bag, especially in this color, congratulations! Looks great on your body frame, by the way


----------



## 24shaz

So nice on you! Enjoy!


----------



## Katinahat

What a beautiful bag. Really suits you! Great size choice. I have this on mini and find it too small! This is perfect!


----------



## jaskg144

Gorgeous bag - I LOVE this colour and the grain of the leather. It looks beautiful on you!


----------



## fayden

Thank you all so much! Look forward to using this bag for many many years!


----------



## Happy Luppy

Beautiful bag, congrats


----------



## hoopsie

beautiful!


----------



## Addy

fayden said:


> I can't even remember my last Mulberry bag, it's been maybe 15 years or so. I think it might have been called the Darwin? Anyway, for my birthday this year, I bought myself the Small Amberley in Oak! I'm very petite only 4 feet 11 inches and found the small to be the perfect size.



Congrats and it looks perfect on you! May I ask if the strap is at its longest setting for crossbody? I'm about the same height and always looking for a crossbody that fits well.


----------



## fayden

Addy said:


> Congrats and it looks perfect on you! May I ask if the strap is at its longest setting for crossbody? I'm about the same height and always looking for a crossbody that fits well.



It can go much longer, I have it on the second shortest setting. I really like the bag!


----------



## LuxBoy_AJ

Absolutely gorgeous bag! I purchased the large in black but after spraying it with Colonil that I was given in the store huge white spots appeared. I had to send it off to HQ 3 times and they were so rude and unhelpful and refused to do anything even though the bag was 1 day old.

I hope yours will be perfect for a long time


----------



## Katinahat

LuxBoy_AJ said:


> Absolutely gorgeous bag! I purchased the large in black but after spraying it with Colonil that I was given in the store huge white spots appeared. I had to send it off to HQ 3 times and they were so rude and unhelpful and refused to do anything even though the bag was 1 day old.
> 
> I hope yours will be perfect for a long time


Wow this is not good! I use Collonil spray on all my bags and I’ve never had any problems. Seriously disappointing!


----------



## 24shaz

LuxBoy_AJ said:


> Absolutely gorgeous bag! I purchased the large in black but after spraying it with Colonil that I was given in the store huge white spots appeared. I had to send it off to HQ 3 times and they were so rude and unhelpful and refused to do anything even though the bag was 1 day old.
> 
> I hope yours will be perfect for a long time


I’ve had this happen before too with my black Alexa, one side developed a powdery white sheen after Collonil spray, never worked out why - I’d used collonil loads of times without issue - but it was a cold day and I suspect it sort of “froze” on the leather? I couldn’t buff it out, but it eventually disappeared on its own. Very frustrating, especially as it’s what M recommend. I’m quite anxious about using Collonil spray still.


----------



## Maisedaizy

obsessed with the oak colour at the moment. Lovely bag. I've considered this . Enjoy wearing


----------



## harleyNemma

How are you finding the clasp? I've been on the fence with this purchase for a while so curious for your opinion. It looks lovely on you & I hope you enjoy it for years to come!


----------



## SWlife

Oh, that’s such a pretty bag! Is there a cell phone slip pocket on the back?


----------

